# Tapenade (I made much too much)



## lyndalou (Dec 12, 2014)

I really went overboard in making tapenade for a pot luck the other day. Do you think it would freeze well?  Gotta do something with it. Any suggestions would be welcome.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 12, 2014)

I don't know if it would freeze well, but I'd cover it with olive oil, refrigerate and use it up within the next couple of weeks. A big Muffuletta sandwich comes to mind. Yumm Yumm

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Real-Nawlins-Muffuletta/


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 12, 2014)

I've never frozen olives.  Maybe take a bit, freeze it, and see how you like it before freezing the whole shebang.  Though come to think of it, frozen pizzas frequently have olives, and they freeze just fine.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 12, 2014)

Just thought of something else......I bet it would be great over pasta or slap it on a pizza crust. Nope, there would be no need to freeze it for me.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 12, 2014)

You could also use it to stuff chicken breasts or pork chops.  Perhaps mix it with a little feta cheese first.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 12, 2014)

I like the pasta idea, similar to pesto.

If you are a baker you could make some yeast dough, pie crust or even frozen puff pastry, roll it out, spread it with tapenade, roll it up, slice it and bake it to make some nice appetizers.


----------



## lyndalou (Dec 12, 2014)

All great ideas. I've got enough to try therm all. Told you I made a lot.


----------



## Addie (Dec 12, 2014)

lyndalou said:


> All great ideas. I've got enough to try therm all. Told you* I made a lot*.




Mind if I ask, why?


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 12, 2014)

Addie said:


> Mind if I ask, why?



Just my guess, but most of us choose to make too much rather than too little for guests.
I'll never forget a barbeque potluck cookout, where the host said he said he would provide the meat if everyone provided the sides. The meat ran out *long *before the line. I would have hung my head in shame, but that's me.


----------



## Addie (Dec 12, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> Just my guess, but most of us choose to make too much rather than too little for guests.
> I'll never forget a barbeque potluck cookout, where the host said he said he would provide the meat if everyone provided the sides. The meat ran out *long *before the line. I would have hung my head in shame, but that's me.



Aha! I understand. You are so right. I would have been so embarrassed.


----------



## lyndalou (Dec 13, 2014)

I thought that the party was going to be bigger than it actually was. People loved it, but...live and learn.


----------



## Addie (Dec 13, 2014)

lyndalou said:


> I thought that the party was going to be bigger than it actually was. People loved it, but...live and learn.



Then in that case, throw another party and you won't have to worry about having too much.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 13, 2014)

Here's another avenue you may consider...
Food As Gifts
It's the holiday season,
you said that the party guests loved your tapenade, 
why not package it up all pretty like, and give a small container
to each of those who were in attendance?
Maybe add a small package of crackers or what ever it was that you served your delicious appy with..
Merry Christmas
Happy Hanukkah
Happy ST. Lucia Day (that's today btw)
Happy Advent
Happy New Year
Happy Kwanzaa

I made too much Fish Vera Cruz last night, 
so I'm going to the two neighbors on either side of us
later this afternoon, with the food already heated for 
their supper.  The're old and won't cook for themselves, so
I do this every so often, but never so much as to make them
feel embarrassed or beholding to us to reciprocate (RAOK).


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 13, 2014)

K-girl, that's a great idea.  Put it in some pretty jars, cut a little skirt or piece of ribbon for the lids.


----------



## lyndalou (Dec 14, 2014)

Addie, the party was at a friend's home. I do like the idea of jarring it up and giving some of it away as holiday gifts. that's tomorrows plan.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 14, 2014)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Here's another avenue you may consider...
> Food As Gifts
> It's the holiday season,
> you said that the party guests loved your tapenade,
> ...




Let us all know how it goes Lyndalou, 
some photos would be nice as well


----------



## lyndalou (Dec 15, 2014)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> View attachment 22351
> 
> Let us all know how it goes Lyndalou,
> some photos would be nice as well



I don't know how to send photos, but I'll let you know what I do.  Tonight is going to be on pasta with chicken.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 15, 2014)

lyndalou said:


> I don't know how to send photos, but I'll let you know what I do.  Tonight is going to be on pasta with chicken.



Ooh! That sounds super yummy, may have to give that one a try, always on the hunt for a 'new chicken dish' that's FOR SURE! HA! 

I love photos, if you need some help with that, I'm sure that someone could help you out with that, it's pretty simple. Do you have a digital camera or a smart phone? There must be a tutorial here at DC somewhere...


----------



## Addie (Dec 15, 2014)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Ooh! That sounds super yummy, may have to give that one a try, always on the hunt for a 'new chicken dish' that's FOR SURE! HA!
> 
> I love photos, if you need some help with that, I'm sure that someone could help you out with that, it's pretty simple. Do you have a digital camera or a smart phone? There must be a *tutorial here at DC somewhere*...



Now there's an idea for a new thread. Not me. I am lousy at giving directions for anything. My idea of directions, "watch what I do, then copy it."


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 15, 2014)

lyndalou said:


> I don't know how to send photos, but I'll let you know what I do.  Tonight is going to be on pasta with chicken.



This should help: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f29/forums-101-posting-accounts-basics-62916.html#post876945


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 15, 2014)

I can attach photos directly from the iPad or iPhone, I'm sure Android has the same feature.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 15, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> I can attach photos directly from the iPad or iPhone, I'm sure Android has the same feature.



It does. Tablet or phone works.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 15, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> This should help: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f29/forums-101-posting-accounts-basics-62916.html#post876945



FABULOUS GG! Thanks for that, I learned the hard way 

SO, Miss Lyndalou, there you go... pleas give it a try, I'd love to _see_
your Food As Gifts Tapenade


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 16, 2014)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I made too much Fish Vera Cruz last night,
> so I'm going to the two neighbors  ....


 Oh, no, don't go to the neighbors, I'd love to try your fish, it sounds really good, I'm coming over, if you do not mind of course.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 16, 2014)

doors open, it may not be fish on the table tomorrow though  ... the nice lady to our left came over today, she brought over a small gift for us for our kindness (I wish she hadn't), she really didn't need to, I love to share.


----------

